# MIUI Launcher Force Closing...



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

I just flashed MIUI4DX (1.8.19) and when it first started up, the launcher kept FC'ing. Is there anything I can do to fix this (maybe get into CWR somehow and reflash ROM) or do I have to SBF? 

I've flashed many ROMs, including 2nd init, but I've never had a launcher stuck force closing...

[edit] i'm going to go ahead and SBF, but if anyone knows a way to fix this without an SBF, please share.


----------



## davidukfl (Aug 12, 2011)

use adb to reboot recovery and try reflashing the rom or clearing dalvik


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Thread has been moved to the MIUI sub-forum.
Dev threads are still only for releases, at the moment.

We are trying something new where the MIUI sub-forum will handle all of the MIUI4DX threads.
If it works out we will change some organization standards.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I had similar issues but rather than sbf I booted into cwr cleared cache and dalvik cache then mounted system and reinstalled the rom. This kept data intact and the rom runs better than ever, even torch works. Might double install from now on.


----------



## droidxixis (Jun 9, 2011)

mcp770 said:


> I had similar issues but rather than sbf I booted into cwr cleared cache and dalvik cache then mounted system and reinstalled the rom. This kept data intact and the rom runs better than ever, even torch works. Might double install from now on.


that's what I was trying to do, but I couldn't get into CWR because the launcher kept FCing, meaning I couldn't get to ROM manager (or any other app) to reboot into recovery. Is there another way to get into CWR on MIUI? I know the power button option doesn't work, right?


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

It's been awhile but I think what I did was install go launcher via the market on my computer. Once installed I rebooted and it gave me choice of launchers and picked go then used rom manager reinstalled and then removed go.


----------



## PANCAKER (Jul 2, 2011)

droidxixis said:


> I just flashed MIUI4DX (1.8.19) and when it first started up, the launcher kept FC'ing. Is there anything I can do to fix this (maybe get into CWR somehow and reflash ROM) or do I have to SBF?
> 
> I've flashed many ROMs, including 2nd init, but I've never had a launcher stuck force closing...
> 
> [edit] i'm going to go ahead and SBF, but if anyone knows a way to fix this without an SBF, please share.


Finally!!! Been having this problem forever and couldnt find anyone with similuar problem! Same thing used to happen to me but i went back and did a fresh install now the only time my phone is laggy is when i unplug from usb. I would try properly installing it, i watched a youtube video to be sure i got it all 100% right! Lol.


----------

